# Has anyone tried these dvds??



## wildwood (Mar 7, 2008)

Am looking for a core training program for the up coming off season. A friend recommended this to me, 

http://cyclo-core.com/products/programs-combos/cyclo-zen.html

Does anyone have any experience with this program.


Thanks
Wildwood


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

yep, bought a bunch of them. I can 100% say it's good stuff, and if you do what he tells you, your cycling will improve.


----------



## wildwood (Mar 7, 2008)

Which one of his dvd programs do you like the best if you had to choose one?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I'd start with cyclo-core, since it's the one area that most biker neglects so you'll see immediate results.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

How would these compare to CTS DVDs? I have a few of those and they seem alright. Real Rides is more of a virtual ride and more stimulating, but CTS seems a touch more beneficial IMHO.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

You shouldn't have to spend $64 to increase core strength and flexibility. 

I stretch everyday for at least 20 minutes using a mat and yoga strap. Use the swissball and ab wheel for core strength 3 days a week. 

There's nothing new about stretching that Yoga hasn't covered and as far as the abs and back are concerned I used this book/dvd package http://www.amazon.com/Strength-Ball-Training-Lorne-Goldenberg/dp/0736066977/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1250402892&sr=1-1, there's some killer strength/stability exercises in this one, they'll light your abs on fire.


----------

